# Champdogs?



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi would like to know if Champdogs is a reputable site to buy a puppy from?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Very reputable indeed, in my opinion.

They don't seem to suffer fools gladly on that site and promote conscientious breeding.

My Son and his Wife have just bought a Staffy bitch pup from a breeder on there, from show lines, Parents with wonderful temperaments and fully health tested.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Champdogs are quite strict on who they allow to advertise on there, although again just because people carry out all the health test for their required breed and adhere to KC guidelines, it's not fool proof, as much as they are strict on who they allow to advertise some do fall through the cracks. great starting point, as are breed clubs etc  What breed are you looking at maybe people here could offer recommendations of breeders. If I was going to look for a puppy Champdogs would be one of the places I did my research


----------



## debshar (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks that's great to hear. 
We are thinking of getting another miniature schnauzer. We already have a 3 year old salt & pepper bitch Bella. 
We live in North East Scotland & there are very few breeders up here. We are still just thinking about adding a new pet (or rather I'm still persuading my OH!!)
I'd be really happy to hear recommendations of breeders. TIA x


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Champdogs are quite strict on who they allow to advertise on there, although again just because people carry out all the health test for their required breed and adhere to KC guidelines, it's not fool proof, as much as they are strict on who they allow to advertise some do fall through the cracks. great starting point, as are breed clubs etc  What breed are you looking at maybe people here could offer recommendations of breeders. If I was going to look for a puppy Champdogs would be one of the places I did my research


A lot of poor breeders fall through their net...in fact, they don't insist on health tests being in place. It's up to the breeders own honesty and discretion to put them correctly onto their adverts, they don't even check them to make sure they are on the KC health test result pages.
A little while ago there was a big kick back from a lot of the breeders on their forum about it, and a lot of breeders stopped advising on there.
If you watch the adverts regularly you can see the poor breeders, they stand out a mile, lots of litters and of different breeds.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Champdogs are quite strict on who they allow to advertise on there, although again just because people carry out all the health test for their required breed and adhere to KC guidelines, it's not fool proof, as much as they are strict on who they allow to advertise some do fall through the cracks. great starting point, as are breed clubs etc  What breed are you looking at maybe people here could offer recommendations of breeders. If I was going to look for a puppy Champdogs would be one of the places I did my research


Agree very much with this.

Champdogs is a very good starting point. We found our Staffy pup on there, but did research of our own. We discovered that the Breeder had an excellent reputation for both producing and rearing quality puppies and her pups are from show lines renowned for temperament.

We were shown all relevant paperwork for tests carried out on Mum and Dad. We met Mum who is one of the sunniest characters ever, sharing her toys with us, even though we were strangers around her pups. We saw many pictures of Dad, who has won well in the showring and is qualified for Crufts for life. He is known too for his temperament

We were anxious too to have a puppy of the correct size for the breed and both Mum and Dad are spot on the Breed Standard.

The Breeder grilled us, (which we didn't mind one bit), and was happy for us to ask her any questions.

She has been in touch with us since we chose our pup, with emails, photographs and videos of mum and pups.

She's obviously very proud of her puppies and very keen to talk pedigrees, etc.

We were happy, but I would always say, if anything doesn't feel right, walk away.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweety said:


> Very reputable indeed, in my opinion.
> 
> They don't seem to suffer fools gladly on that site and promote conscientious breeding.
> 
> My Son and his Wife have just bought a Staffy bitch pup from a breeder on there, from show lines, Parents with wonderful temperaments and fully health tested.


I got my Ferdie via Champdogs, and Joshua from the same breeder. I used to put ads on there for a pug breeder and I know they are very fussy, and they want the pedigree, health tests and everything else. The best place to find a good breeder.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

debshar said:


> Hi would like to know if Champdogs is a reputable site to buy a puppy from?


The BEST place to start your search for a pedigree puppy is the relevant breed club(s) who often have membership criteria far in excess of KC guidelines. The secretary can point you in the direction of reputable breeders who have a litter or are planning one and any events where you can meet them and of course the dogs eg shows, training days.
The KC is also a good source.
Champdogs, like any other of (the many) sites which list breeders does NOT weed out the disreputable, and many of the litters advertised are from non health tested breeding stock and from byb.
Of course there are also good breeders on there too.
But buying from a breeder on the site is no guarantee of excellence I am afraid.
Just as buying from a breeder who advertises on Pets4homes is no guarantee of the opposite
Many breeders cast their nets wide to ensure they can have as much choice as possible.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

First place I'd look after contacting the breed club, in regards to searching for a puppy


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I found Tayen through Champdogs, though I did end up knowing the breeder from flyball.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

word of mouth is the best imo x I know of someone in Liverpool that breed s them  and health tests x


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I am always checking champdogs ha


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> I am always checking champdogs ha


Me an' all! I'm following about fifty breeds on there and get puppy pictures posted to my inbox daily. (What? No - that's RUBBISH! I'm not an addict - I could give up any time I wanted to . . .  )


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Me an' all! I'm following about fifty breeds on there and get puppy pictures posted to my inbox daily. (What? No - that's RUBBISH! I'm not an addict - I could give up any time I wanted to . . .  )


I like to keep an eye on breeders and puppies ha


----------



## Daisy the Great Dane (Sep 6, 2017)

There's also eurodogs  they're very good also


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Better than a lot of sites, but no guarantees - you will still have to do your own research


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Darth said:


> A lot of poor breeders fall through their net...in fact, they don't insist on health tests being in place. It's up to the breeders own honesty and discretion to put them correctly onto their adverts, they don't even check them to make sure they are on the KC health test result pages.
> A little while ago there was a big kick back from a lot of the breeders on their forum about it, and a lot of breeders stopped advising on there.
> If you watch the adverts regularly you can see the poor breeders, they stand out a mile, lots of litters and of different breeds.


i've recently put my dog on champdogs and had to email them copies of my health test results before they would list them on my page.


----------



## helen skene (Nov 28, 2017)

debshar said:


> Hi would like to know if Champdogs is a reputable site to buy a puppy from?


I bought a French bulldog puppy from this site for £1850 and was told that she was kc registered and the paperwork would be posted to me - that was three months ago. I have now contacted the breeders via email and telephone and they are not responding. I don't know if they are genuine, but busy, or whether I have been taken for a ride, in which case where do I go from here?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

helen skene said:


> I bought a French bulldog puppy from this site for £1850 and was told that she was kc registered and the paperwork would be posted to me - that was three months ago. I have now contacted the breeders via email and telephone and they are not responding. I don't know if they are genuine, but busy, or whether I have been taken for a ride, in which case where do I go from here?


Contact the admin at Champdogs would be a good start. If nothing else they can investigate your complaint and if it's found that the breeder is fraudulent then they will be removed from the site. Hopefully that will be able to help you as well

https://www.champdogs.co.uk/cgi-bin/contact.cgi?kennel_id=&return_url=https://www.champdogs.co.uk/


----------

